# PTO driven Kemp shredder for Gravely



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw this on Ebay. I thought one of the collectors here might be interested. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2382343870&category=50377


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

guess no one was interested?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Strange. 700 hits, and no bids. Looked like a good starting bid also. Hey I would have looked at it if it was closer.


----------

